# Kanji ID



## Water (Jul 5, 2022)

Hello, Does Anyone know the maker of this hatchet? Thanks.


----------



## Atso_J (Jul 7, 2022)

Any chance to get a more closeup look of the writing? Zooming in distorts the image just enough to make it hard to read. The kanji 土 and katakana ネ are quite obvious from distance though.


----------



## Water (Jul 10, 2022)




----------

